# accesibil din punct de vedere financiar



## cornculapte

Cum s-ar traduce cel mai bine "accesibil din punct de vedere financiar"? Există vreo sintagmă în engleză?
De exemplu în cazul unor servicii *accesibile din punct de vedere financiar*.


----------



## farscape

Accesibile... adică prin comparaţie cu veniturile celor care  accesează/folosesc serviciile sau cum? Îmi mai trebuie o referinţă în context ca  să mă pot orienta.

Later,
.


----------



## farscape

Uite-aşa, fără context: _affordable services_. Se potriveşte? ...asta-i nuca, aici e peretele 

Best,
.


----------



## irinet

Services at minimum costs. Low-cost services.


----------



## cornculapte

Cred că "at minimum cost" ar merge mai bine în contextul pe care îl am eu. Mulțumesc.


----------



## farscape

Hmm... _Minimum cost_ are nevoie de un calificativ, cum ar fi _minimum cost for the user_... și tot nu sună grozav. Într-o tranzacție financiară când ceva e oferit la _minimum cost_ sau _at cost_, asta înseamnă că vânzătorul oferă/vinde marfa/serviciile la valoarea pe care a plătit-o el, fără să facă profit (sau așa vrea să se înțeleagă).

Eu unul n-aș folosi min cost pentru că nu reflectă direct idea că este vorba de prețul pe care îl plătește clientul ci mai degrabă o posibilitate de profit pentru vânzător 

Un serviciu poate să fie oferit la _minimum cost_ și să nu ți-l permiți: un mani-pedi la coreeni e numai $125, cel mai ieftin din cartier da' nu mi-l pot permite când sunt pe șomaj (hypothetically speaking... )

_Low/(very) affordable user fees_ ar fi o altă posibilitate, dacă tot n-avem contextu' și ne dăm cu presupusu' pentru serviciile oferite de guvernul canadian/american, de la pașapoare și până la asistență socială se percep _user fees - _care nu-s întotdeauna affordable.

f.
.


----------



## cornculapte

Hmmmm... ai dreptate farscape, legat de _minimum cost._ Păi o să trec atunci pe _affordable._ Era vorba despre niște servicii psihologice noi, care să fie accesibile din punct de vedere financiar. Într-adevăr, la prețul minim, serviciile psihologice tot nu sunt foarte accesibile.


----------

